# The worlds fastest way to download youtube videos without any software any site



## Rockstar11 (Jul 19, 2010)

simply add "ok" in url of youtube video after "www." 
and Press ENTER key or GO button., youtube video can be downloaded.
Its more easy and works without any other site and software installation. 


All other sites needs to goto their websites to download youtube vid. But with Okyoutube.com you can download youtube video direct from youtube , without going to any other site other than youtube.com. So we can say that this is the only fastest known method in the world and no other site offers the service like okyoutube.


----------



## evolution88 (Jul 19, 2010)

Why don't just install internet download manager( you need a download accelerator anyway) and you will get the download link just above any flash based video on any site. that's also one click and straight download. And i think it would be faster then selecting the address bar and typing "ok" there.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 24, 2010)

Its more easy and works without any other site and (IDM etc) software installation


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice tutorial.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 25, 2010)

^^ thanks


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 30, 2010)

dosent work with all vidz


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 30, 2010)

hmmm............


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2010)

My way:

1. go to the video and choose required quality
2. let it play and wait till the red cache bar reaches full
3. check for the video in /tmp - just move it to any folder


----------



## PraKs (Jul 31, 2010)

Any idea how to download from wired.com or brightcove.com


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 2, 2010)

Yup using download manager or similar is still the fastest and most reliable way to download youtube videos.


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 11, 2010)

My way:-
i just let the video to be buffered full and then instantly copy/paste the file from the browser's cache..


----------



## PraKs (Sep 11, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to download this one ?

Laser Jet Blasts Ballistic Missile - Video - Wired

Tried almost all Firefox plug in, Not able to do


----------



## PraKs (Sep 13, 2010)

Can anyone help with this ?


----------



## puneetgarg (Sep 13, 2010)

not working  .. and im not even able to find the file in firefox cache


----------



## PraKs (Sep 13, 2010)

Ahem,, So this becomes a challenge 

I checked firefox cache, FVD & almost 3 add ons..

Can anyone download this ?

Laser Jet Blasts Ballistic Missile - Video - Wired


----------



## Goten (Sep 15, 2010)

I use orbit...Its the best fastest and works on all sites....


----------



## PraKs (Sep 15, 2010)

@Goten
Did you try video link I gave with Orbit ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm getting this error :

Video Has Been Removed OR Can Not Download This Video !!!.

but the video does exists.

video link is this :
YouTube - Noise Reduction and Detail Preservation

I've tried this to download the vid :
*www.okyoutube.com/watch?v=-cn-Zgk1xE0


----------



## nice_kid (Sep 22, 2010)

yep, the cache is the way to go: atleast for me though. use a small & portable (70KB) freeware called videocacheview to easily save the video/audio/swf files from the cache of most browsers

u can find it here:
*www.nirsoft.net/panel/videocacheview.exe


----------



## omsai@8 (Sep 23, 2010)

nice_kid said:


> yep, the cache is the way to go: atleast for me though. use a small & portable (70KB) freeware called videocacheview to easily save the video/audio/swf files from the cache of most browsers
> 
> u can find it here:
> *www.nirsoft.net/panel/videocacheview.exe





Thanks! This works fine!


----------



## digma (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes it works well...more over its ZAMZAR iam using for youtube video downloads


----------



## omsai@8 (Sep 23, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Can anyone tell me how to download this one ?
> 
> Laser Jet Blasts Ballistic Missile - Video - Wired
> 
> Tried almost all Firefox plug in, Not able to do




Download Freecorder - This app works with IE & Mozilla ; It gets linked to IDM for download. Enjoy!


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Dec 3, 2010)

you can use DownloadHealper Add On for Firefox!

EDIT : BTW can anyone tell me how to download Books from *books.google.com/


----------



## abhilashr (Apr 23, 2011)

well, basically, you ARE using a website to download youtube videos. For a better way to download those videos.. or ANY videos streaming off the net, I recommend you use Video Download Helper extension for Firefox.


----------



## PraKs (Apr 23, 2011)

Dangerous Dave said:


> you can use DownloadHealper Add On for Firefox!
> 
> EDIT : BTW can anyone tell me how to download Books from Google Books



Use Google Book Downloader from Softpedia.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone tried Video DownloadHelper extension for Firefox? Not only does it support a multitude of web sites, it also gives the links of all versions of the same video, 240p to 720p if available. Also, it allows to download directly to Mp4  instead of FLV. Can also download almost every  embedded object in a web page, including flash and mp3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2011)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Anyone tried Video DownloadHelper extension for Firefox? Not only does it support a multitude of web sites, it also gives the links of all versions of the same video, 240p to 720p if available. Also, it allows to download directly to Mp4  instead of FLV. Can also download almost every  embedded object in a web page, including flash and mp3.



  it also supports images....a must for firefox users


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2011)

Gotta love firefox.

Firefox+extensions=FTW


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2011)

There's  plugin/extension/addons  for almost every pc browser to download youtube vids 

enough discussion - time to close down this thread.


----------

